# 2nd floor, Floor drain smells of sewage.



## JodyG (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi folks
I was just appointed head of facilities at a brand new 19 million dollar building. 
I do have to do some janitorial work as well. so Im pretty busy. I have been smelling a very foul smell coming from the 2nd floor, mens room floor drain. The building has a Basement, 1st floor second floor, roof which has a vent. Their are 4 wall mounted urinals 6 toilets in 4 bathrooms, each has a floor drain. The only bathroom that smell real bad is the 2nd floor mens. Why??? I was told to pour water down it to stop the gases from coming up. It helped a lot. Why does this happen shouldn't the circuit be self supplied with a water source. I have the prints, did they mis a p trap 

Thank a 1,000,000
JodyG:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

